# AKC Hunting Beagles



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have 3 Female Hunting Beagles for sale they are $150 a piece. I have two tricolored and 1 heavily ticked hound. They should be between 14.5-15". Mom and dad are great hunters and I've killed countless rabbits over them. I have pictures on demand as well as the maternal pedigree just post back and i'll give you an email They are 13 weeks old and have been wormed and two series of shots. 

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Have you tried putting them on Beaglesforsaleonline.com?


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Yeah that is the first place I did. I think it is the signs of the times with these pups. they are going to be freaking awsome bunny hunters but its just killing me nobody wants them. I sold a litter for my buddy and his had never been out hunting and were only CKC register and they sold like hot cakes. Its kinda sad I just the the Hunting demographic is just sucking wind because im sure a lot is in the construction field and laid off.


----------



## GKING14 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi, I am new to this site and am looking for a pup to start hunting with. A little background. I grew up raising and hunting beagles as part of a kennel operation we had in western PA.
I entered the Navy and spent 22 years with the Navy. Close to the end of my service I became badly injured and ended up in a wheel chair for about 4 years. I have since began walking fairly well and need some incentive to continue to improve. I started hunting bunnies by myself but it just was to much for now, and am looking for a friend to come with me on my weekly endevors. In my youth I loved my rabbit hunting and the closeness with my dogs, and am looking to get that back again.
I was thinking of a male that was already started and with a good height like 15". You say all of yours are females? I might be interested. You can contact me via E-mail. I am currently living in Youngstown Ohio, I don't know if we are even close, I am willing to travel a bit.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

You might get a better response had you started a new thread rather than post to a topic that had been dead for 4 years.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GKING14 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for pointing out my mistake. I will do a little more research before I join and corrrespond with a new site where I don't know members. Sorry for missing the obvious.

JT


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

Don't worry about the mistake it is no big deal glad to have you as a member.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Funny! It was actually my thread. All 3 of those dogs are now in my kennel, i never did get rid of them.


----------



## GKING14 (Jan 13, 2013)

Have you considered letting any of them go?


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

They are defenitly members of the family now...


----------

